# Ubuntu Mirror



## MidnightBreeze (25. April 2016)

Hey Leutz,
ich erstelle gerade einen Ubuntu mirror, und habe daher alle
Linuxpakete von allen unterstützen Versionen (Ubuntu) auf meinen Server unter /mirror/ubuntu geladen.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt auf Ubuntuusers gesehen, dass man einzelne verzeichneisse braucht oder so.
https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-Mirror/

Geht das auch so wie ich es habe, oder muss ich wieder einen Tag und 800GB Speicher aufwenden um das neu zu downloaden?


----------



## sheel (25. April 2016)

Hi

a) Bist du dir wirklich (wirklich) sicher, dass du einen vollen MIrror brauchst? Wozu?
Wenn es nur darum geht, für deine Computer (deine, Familie, Firma...) einen schnelleren Download zu haben und die Hauptserver zu entlasten, reicht apt-cacher-ng (einfacher, weniger Speicherverbrauch, ...)

b) Wenn du die 800GB irgendwie selbst in dem Ordner platziert hast, machst du was falsch.
Willst du alle paar Stunden aktualisierte Pakete händisch runterladen und dort hin speichern?
Das kann man alles automatisieren (und das richtig hinzubekommen ist schwieriger, ja).

c) Diese Kurzanleitung im Link reicht für die Praxis _nicht_.

Und die Sache mit den Signaturen ist sehr wichtig, nicht einfach weglassen weils so auch geht,


----------



## MidnightBreeze (25. April 2016)

Mein Chef möchte einen Ubuntumirror für die Öffentlichkeit haben, von daher, ja das muss sein. Einen internen haben wir schon im Rechenzentrum.

Automatisiert ist es schon mit einem Script, welches alle 6 Stunden aktualisiert.

In den Link habe ich auch nur geguckt, wegen des scripts, aber da habe ich halt gesehen, dass es in mehreren Ordnern liegt.

Die 800GB Daten im /mirror/ubuntu ordner sind in ein paar ordenr wie z.b. "pool" "distr" u.ä. organisiert, das hat der Rsync schon gemacht.

Derr Debian mirror muss heute stehen, und der Ubuntumirror morgen.
Mit dem Debian hab ich auch keine Probleme.


----------



## sheel (25. April 2016)

Naja...
du meinst die Ordner:


> sudo mkdir -p /var/www/mirror/ubuntu
> sudo mkdir /var/www/mirror/ubuntu-security
> sudo mkdir /var/www/mirror/ubuntu-updates
> sudo mkdir /var/www/mirror/ubuntu-backports
> sudo chown -R mirror:mirror /var/www/mirror


Ja, die sind nötig.


----------



## MidnightBreeze (25. April 2016)

uhm okay ._.
Ich habe das jetzt aber mit rsync geregelt, wie stelle ich denn ein was in welchen ordner muss?


----------

